# Rugan Island



## Nello2 (May 15, 2011)

Just joined my first m/h site though have been motorhoming for 15years so Hi everyone.

Not good at t'internet so please bear withme!

This year we are planning to drive to Rugen Island via Rotterdam.Anyone done that trip? Any advice on route,good campsites,things to do and see would be most welcome. are there aires like in france? If so where are the good ones? Many thanks in advance

Nello2 (I wonder who Nello1 is and why?)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Do you mean RÜGEN on the Baltic Coast?


----------



## Nello2 (May 15, 2011)

*Rugen*

Not sure if I am doing this right. Am trying to reply tomy earlier ? about Rugen Yes I do mean Rugun on baltic coast. Hi Nello from Nello2! Isn't this fun

Nello2


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

For us? Not a lot!

That is three different spellings you have used for the place already!


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We took the van to Rugen 2 summers ago, stopped off at Arnhem then Lubeck before staying at Dranske in the NW of Rugen.

Great place, huge empty beaches and steep cliffs

If you search the campsite database there is a review of the campsite

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4654

You'll enjoy it


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We have been to Rugen 3 times, its a lovely place and there are good places to stay both on the island itself and on route. If you buy the Bord Atlas from Vicarious books you will find all the info you need.


----------

